# Couple of new Pots



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2014)

These are a couple pots I made from Ambrosia Maple from JR Calls (Jonathan). I haven't put the innards in them yet.




I may have a picture twice. Sorry about that.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice calls Ray . And here this whole time I thought u were a pen maker


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Tom, I have my fingers in lots of stuff. Making model steam engines, tools and wood pens, duck calls, turkey calls, custom firewood.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking good! I like the design of the left one better, but the ambrosia making that "c" shape on the right one looks really cool haha.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 26, 2014)

Good looking callers . I just finished one up myself waiting for clear to dry so I can glue it up. Just an ol' scrap piece o' two tone birdseye maple burl full of rays and chatoyance amazing what the folks here will send ya


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Jonathan and Tommy. Jonathan, I never paid attention to the "C" before. That is cool. The wood on both are from your bunch. Thanks, I really like working Ambrosia Maple. I was working on one last night of the Ash and had to turn lathe speed way down...but I blew it up anyway. I have to do one in Oak and a Duck Call (Dbl Reed) in the same Oak before June 12th.

Ray


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks good Ray!! Turning them is easy part now the fun begins. I started doing pots this year and have a box full laying here looking good but not sounding right.I am just now to get the sound right. Anything I can help you with let me know. I am sure there is a lot more experienced makers here that know a whole lot more than me. 
Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking good!


----------

